# Best Kitchen Knives?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking to invest in new kitchen knives. Have Henckels now and dont like them. Thinking about going with Wusthof. Any recommendations?


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got a set of shuns and love them.My last set where Henckels and these blow them out of the water.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Kershaw blows them all away, the shuns are top of the line


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

look up cutco, i used to sell them and have a set laying around somewhere that ill let go of at 50% of retail.. by far the best knives you will EVER own


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (12/18/2009)*look up cutco, i used to sell them and have a set laying around somewhere that ill let go of at 50% of retail.. by far the best knives you will EVER own


I myself have about 30 (Cutco) knives/utensils. Bought in 1959. Very satisfied with them

http://www.cutco.com/products/knifeGuide.jsp


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I hear you---But what is it about cutco, that sets them above the rest. Are they hollow, or groved different, or is it a different steel??


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Folks this is just my opinion of course but the best knife is gonna be the one that fits right in your hand. That is if you want to go fast while prepping your food. IF you are gonna go a slow as Paulie cutting your garlic while in prison like in the movie GOODFELLAS then ANY knife will do. JUST GO SLOW.

If you want to say, I want a knife that holds an edge or doesn't break then go with the RONCO info commercial. If it every gets dull or breaks you get a replacement for free. 

If you are unable to hold the knife properly then you will not be able to use the knife fast and safely. Everybody is stuck on these name brands. The one thing I have found out is the BRAND doesn't mean a better knife for YOU. It's all about CONTROL.

OH, forgot to add. Buy your knives indivually. This way you will fill comfy with every knife.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Deeplines (12/20/2009)*Folks this is just my opinion of course but the best knife is gonna be the one that fits right in your hand. That is if you want to go fast while prepping your food. IF you are gonna go a slow as Paulie cutting your garlic while in prison like in the movie GOODFELLAS then ANY knife will do. JUST GO SLOW.
> 
> If you want to say, I want a knife that holds an edge or doesn't break then go with the RONCO info commercial. If it every gets dull or breaks you get a replacement for free.
> 
> ...


i hear ya on that.. Ronco has a life time warranty but Cutco knves are insured FOREVER!! you can give these knives to great great great grandchilden and they will still be warrantied.

on another note, i challenge ANYBODY to say that these knives do NOT fit your hand


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (12/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (12/20/2009)*Folks this is just my opinion of course but the best knife is gonna be the one that fits right in your hand. That is if you want to go fast while prepping your food. IF you are gonna go a slow as Paulie cutting your garlic while in prison like in the movie GOODFELLAS then ANY knife will do. JUST GO SLOW.
> ...


I'll take you up on that challenge. That is why there are 10 knives the same at a resturant and some just are not used as much as others. 10 chef knives made from the same manufactor and you will go wash a knife before using one that is not balanced to your hand. Especially if you have cut yourself with it before. 

I will not use a knife that lets any part of my hand touch the table for example. The knife has to be balanced in MY HAND. Now I know for a fact that your hands and mine are different. This goes into how you HOLD the knife. BADAZZCHEF taught me the correct way to hold a knife. It takes a little to get use to and I always don't do it, but if you chop a lot of stuff up using the knife correctly it will cut down on accidents and will not hurt your wrist. Plus you will be able to cut a LOT EASIER.

That's another reason you have so many opionion on knives. You can take a $800 knife and 3 men will love it but 3 women will hate it. Same as 10 men on the same knife. 7 may love it and 2 hate it and 1 thinks it is ok. It's all about how it feels in your hand and holding in correctly. Nothing more, nothing less. 

As far as spine and blade that will all come into play as soon as you pick the knife upand you know what you are gonna do with it. I mean you don't pick up a CHOP knife to peeltomato skin off do you.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

I use the 8 inch Dexter-Russell cook's knife (659-8). I bought it over 20 years ago. The price listed here is about $7.00 more than I paid then. Stays shaving sharp and balances (for me) beautifully. Best knife I ever bought, and I've owned a lot of them through the years. I think Kesco on Barrancas still carries them.

If memory serves, this has been posted on another thread here, also. I think I remember posting about some kind of knife. Reference the above about the knife fitting your hand; Cutco makes wonderful knife handles. I think that's the reason for their popularity. They feel great in just about anyone's hands. They are awful pricey though, and I don't think the steel is any better than the D-R. The handle on my D-R was a bit squared and sharp edged, but over the years it has rounded out very well. If I bought one and it was that big a problem, I would hit it with a bit of sandpaper first.

Hope this helps.

http://www.dexter1818.com/Universal_Prod_Display_2.asp?Line=T&Type=12




























BT


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Deeplines (12/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (12/20/2009)*
> ...


if you wana meet up sometime, ill be more than happy to show you a couple of Cutco's finest


----------



## poker_fisher101 (Oct 6, 2007)

All my knives are Wustohf. I love em.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (12/18/2009)*look up cutco, i used to sell them and have a set laying around somewhere that ill let go of at 50% of retail.. by far the best knives you will EVER own


PLEASE Tell me more.I dontknow whatretail price is. ?Do you have that set and what do you want for them. And what is in the set??


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *collardncornbread (12/19/2009)*I hear you---But what is it about cutco, that sets them above the rest. Are they hollow, or groved different, or is it a different steel??


There really has not been a decent piece of magic steel since Excalibur.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *collardncornbread (12/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (12/18/2009)*look up cutco, i used to sell them and have a set laying around somewhere that ill let go of at 50% of retail.. by far the best knives you will EVER own
> ...


well basically to look at reatail price, look on ebay for these knives for sale and you can get a rough estimate

the set comes with: a set of Super Shears (the most bad ass shears ever!!), 2 3/4" pearing knive, 7" carving knive and fork, 9" chef knive, table knive (steak knive), 7" trimming knive.. there maybe be more but id have to dig around and find them

hell ill even give whoever wants these bad boys a cutting board and a sweet serving sppon, i know this sounds stupid but you MUST take my word when i say you will love the spoon

if anybody wants to know more, pm me and we can set something up and ill even come by and show you how awsome these knives really are


----------

